# Sore small bumps on back of my skull near neck?



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone get these bumps ??I assume is some kind of acne but they are sore as fuk and don't puss out like a zit. Kinda at crease of my head to my neck.. Do I need antibiotics possibly to kill? I use Nizoral, tree tea , salictytic acid type shampoos and nothin works . Like it's internal..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 15, 2013)

My dad used to get those...they were fatty cysts (which is why they dont produce pus)   Never found a remedy....


----------



## dlux (Jan 15, 2013)

I am not sure if its the same of what I got, but its usually where there are hair located at, like the follicles. 

I use a topical antibiotic, and it goes away.


----------



## chris698 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have noticed that when I am on cycle I get these very weird pimples.  They are like pimples inside of pimples. They hurt and they are very difficult to pop. They look like regular pimples, but the are super deep.  I have litterally scratched the skin off and squeezed and still could not pop the yellow part??

Does that sound the same as yours?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

Milburn were his at say roll of skin at bottom of head and top of neck . I call that area the hotdog.. ?? 

 Dlux are you talkin like neosporin? Or prescription ointment ?

Chris no yellow puss,Deep like you say..  kinda nothing but sore bump and if you rip them off they bleed and scab up and come back. Possible neanderthal disease I feel..


----------



## jackedalope (Jan 21, 2013)

shingles??


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

jackedalope said:


> shingles??



Pretty sure not cause I did my cabins roof at the lake last summer.  But I have been using 10 % acne cream and then topping off with DMSO to shove the cream deep into my skin and it's fricken working.. No cysts.. Those are nasty. There's a you tube of one getting removed and it makes me wana vomit cherrios.


----------



## Ed17447 (Jan 21, 2013)

i've had shingles and pretty sure thats not it. I get them when on cycle sometimes and they're a pain in the you know what. If your skin is oily that will cause them. Not really a whole lot you can do except try a different soap to help keep your skin cleaner.


----------



## thebrick (Jan 21, 2013)

I have had something similar but I don't think its the same thing. I have had sebaceous cysts. They tend to be kinda large and they just feel like a hard lump under the skin (no soreness at all) unless they get infected then all hell breaks loose. Then they have to be opened to drain or shot with cortisone and feel like they are on fire at that point. Sounds like yours are different. Those also tend to appear on skin "folds". Dermatologist told me they are irritated follicles/glands that get encapsulated.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 21, 2013)

Only thing I notice is that slight orange peel skin on heavy cycles. 
Dermatologist?  T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks All. They come and go so I'll deal..


----------



## thebrick (Jan 22, 2013)

If they come and go, def not a sebaceous cyst. Those things sit there forever until removed.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 22, 2013)

Washing with Acne Annihilator will help,,,no cure by any means but will make a difference.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Are these similar to when you shave your arms and get little zit-like irritated sores at the crease of your elbow?

If so, topical clindamycin gel will help to a degree.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2013)

No they are like bumps and if u pick at them they never heal. Nothin inside it's like a weird bump that must be oil gland they sure annoy me to death and I think people always see them so I get paranoid. And wear a hoodie. I can clean till I'm raw back there and they come outa no where.. Not a ton but like 5- 6.


----------



## SoccerDad (Feb 6, 2013)

I am plagued by something similar.  I get boils on my butt and upper thighs.  Infected follicles according to the doc.  Some get very bad.  I am finishing dealing with the worst one ever.  It got huge on the back of my hamstring and is still inflamed after 3 months.  It is getting better.  They put me on all sorts of antibiotics (which of course made me sick).  Topicals too, even though they do not work for this.  

What definitely helps is applying a hot moist compress to it.  Also depending on everyone's particular curse that has responded, the staph bug that causes many of these things lives in your nostrils.  I have been able to keep things under control by applying tea tree oil or grapefruit seed extract just inside my nose.  Also, my best results from the warm compresses come when I mix colloidal silver with dmso and apply that before I put the heat to it.  Then I clean it and apply grapefruit seed extract before I put a band aid on. Another thing that helps is that I found a pumice stone on a long handle to exfoliate the problem areas.  BUT don't exfoliate an existing one -- it can make it worse.  Use the stone to help keep things open and clean.

I have found that Masteron makes them far worse.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Masteron makes them worse??. Then it could be Dht related. Basic plugged or dead follical getting infected
Mines kinda gone
 Think it was the killer test run


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Masteron makes them worse??. Then it could be Dht related. Basic plugged or dead follical getting infected
> Mines kinda gone
> Think it was the killer test run



hey bud, I've got a friend that has the exact same thing on back of neck.  They flare up get really red,  then they will kind of dry out/scab and flatten, but the red spot is still there, then out of nowhere when they start to look better they get inflamed again....

does this sound like what you have going on...??  If so I'll ask him what they are as he has had them a while.  I think he has to treat his with some Rx cream that is doing wonders.


----------



## SoccerDad (Feb 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Masteron makes them worse??. Then it could be Dht related. Basic plugged or dead follical getting infected
> Mines kinda gone
> Think it was the killer test run



Yeah good reasoning.  The fact that I get these damned things has made me not try tren as I read about the acne flare ups that many get


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Milburn were his at say roll of skin at bottom of head and top of neck . I call that area the hotdog.. ??
> 
> Dlux are you talkin like neosporin? Or prescription ointment ?
> 
> Chris no yellow puss,Deep like you say..  kinda nothing but sore bump and if you rip them off they bleed and scab up and come back. Possible neanderthal disease I feel..



The "hot dog area" lol. Dude that made my morning


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Zaven said:


> hey bud, I've got a friend that has the exact same thing on back of neck.  They flare up get really red,  then they will kind of dry out/scab and flatten, but the red spot is still there, then out of nowhere when they start to look better they get inflamed again....
> 
> does this sound like what you have going on...??  If so I'll ask him what they are as he has had them a while.  I think he has to treat his with some Rx cream that is doing wonders.



Yeahhhh exactly..can u ask him cause I'm about ready to get wart freeze away..hit my hot dog bump and see if I can burn it off..just wont go.like a greedy whore who took my last dollar.


----------

